# Shur Lube is back @ Murdock R/C



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Shur Lube is back and better than ever. One of the most vital tuning tools for your cars front end or damper tubes is Shur Lube and now with 6 different ones to choose from. And even color coded to make it easy to identify the right choice for your set up. Available in single or 6 packs(one of each)

#1 Yellow (same as old bolink #2)
#2 Orange
#3 Green
#4 Red (Same as old bolink #3)
#5 Blue
#6 Purple (Same as old bolink #4)
Listed thin to thickest

6 Pack $28.99
Single $4.99


----------

